# Defender puts 2 hands on attacker - foul?



## omfglol (Jan 20, 2013)

So I saw this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Ziwp7YI5zSM#t=25s

Is it 100% true? Does this rule apply for European basketball too?


----------



## omer51 (Jan 31, 2011)

100% foul.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Ya it's a foul, but doesn't get called allllll the time. It gets called 100% of the time when the player is known as LBJ or D Wade etc.... Stupid NBA biased officiating


----------



## JoeCaf (Jan 28, 2013)

A better, more well-known player usually gets the benefit of the doubt when it comes to plays like this. Generally hands on an offensive player "should" result in a foul... however we see plenty of times when that is not the case, especially in the NBA.

My philosophy is --- As long as the officiating is consistent on both sides of the court, it's up to the player to make the adjustment,


----------

